# Red mucus in baby's stool...HELP!



## nummies (Jun 9, 2007)

I went to change DS's diaper a second ago and inside the diaper was some red mucus mixed with his stool. The rest of the poop looked like normal (yellow, kinda seedy). Do you think that I should take him to get checked out?? We don't have a pediatrician right now because she wouldn't let us remain with her practice if we refused vaccinations. But I could always take him to the ER (I would rather not do this). Otherwise, he seems happy and is nursing just fine. What should I do??


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

i have been reading a lot abut this, my dd3 has had blood in her stool, hers is like stringy blood mixed with mucus (ended up dairy allergy). but i read that if its dark red mucusy like jelly you should go to the dr asap, i goog;ed blood in ifant stool and got alot of good info, cause at first i wanted to rush her to the dr when i saw it


----------



## goodcents (Dec 19, 2002)

Perhaps you can call your old doctors office and explain the situation to the nurse? They might be of help.


----------



## mamada (Oct 4, 2006)

Blood in stool is often caused by dairy allergy, but I think it's a good idea for the dr. to check it out & make sure it's not something more serious.


----------



## AngelaB (Nov 20, 2001)

We had that and had to eliminate dairy from my diet for the first year. He can handle it fine now but at about 4 weeks he would be very stuffy at night also and it cleared up the day after I avoided all dairy. Its a great place to start anyways. You have to learn how to read labels and be able to recognize the different names for dairy but you get used to it.

I told my doctor about it a week later at an appt and he said he would have never thought of dairy allergy but since i mentioned it it made sense to him and was glad it cleared up.
Angela


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

Definitely sounds like it could be a dairy allergy.
It can take up to a few weeks to get it out of your/his system if that's what it is.
Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Ducky5306 (Jul 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamada* 
Blood in stool is often caused by dairy allergy, but I think it's a good idea for the dr. to check it out & make sure it's not something more serious.

My ds had stringy blood in his stool (i think he was around 2-3 months old) it ended up being from my eatting soy.. go figure







he can handle dairy but not soy..

If it keeps up i'd take him in


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't think your doctor can kick you out without giving you a reasonable chance to find another doctor. Unless the vaccination conversation took place months ago and you haven't made any effort to find another doctor, I'm fairly certain they're required to see you for sick visits, and you can report them to the Board if they don't.

No advice as to the stool though. Was it just once? I called our pediatrician once when I saw red mucus and he said not to worry unless it happened a few times in a row -- and even then it was probably just an anal fissure if there were no other sick-symptoms. But I don't know how much red you saw. It's true a milk intolerance could cause that sort of thing (not an allergy, though), but I think it would be accompanied by gastro-intestinal discomfort: hard time pushing stools or diarrhea, gas, fussiness, etc.


----------



## nummies (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice! It just happened once, so I will just keep a close eye on him.

Quote:

I don't think your doctor can kick you out without giving you a reasonable chance to find another doctor. Unless the vaccination conversation took place months ago and you haven't made any effort to find another doctor, I'm fairly certain they're required to see you for sick visits, and you can report them to the Board if they don't.
It was at our 2 month visit a couple of weeks ago. I have been calling around trying to find a new doc but all of them have the same views on vaccinations. So I haven't been able to find a new one yet.


----------



## BethanyB (Nov 12, 2005)

My ds had a tiny bit of blood once. It was right after I let him taste banana for the first time. I read up on it and it sounded like it could have been an anal fissure-not a serious thing. Maybe you could go to a naturopath? They don't push vaxes like peds do.


----------



## mackysmama (Jan 11, 2005)

Usually bloody mucous, or regular mucous, the stool is a result of an allergy, not necessarily dairy though that is a common culprit. It could also be exacerbated by too much foremilk and not enough hindmilk (oversupply of breastmilk). This was the case with my son. We saw a pediatric GI but the general course of treatment is an elimination diet to figure out what the problem is. We went to a naturopath and did NAET with great success.


----------



## Kailey's mom (Apr 19, 2007)

my dd had this when she was younger, and it was dairy intollerance


----------



## Ruthe (May 31, 2005)

You might have better luck asking if a pediatrician supports delayed vaccinations (say, until 2 or 3 years) which would at least buy you some time before having to search _again_ for a new pediatrician. It's nice to have someone to call when you need to.


----------

